# Official substrate thread



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

So this a thread to help people decide on substrates to use. I notice a lot of people use different things, not everyone uses cypress mulch and not everyone thinks cypress is best. 

I use a three way mix now, about 60% cypress,30% eco earth and 10% terrarium moss..

Do i like it? So far i do and its working good.

Pros?- It holds humidity really really we'll, when i misted it was actually at h1% for 15mins, and now its back to 85% and its been like that for about 2hrs already. it also holds burrows really really we'll.

cons?- we'll the moss smells like dirt lol. I don't like the dirt smell. It is also hard too spot poo and clean it up on this mixture. Its also not a very cheap mixture in my area, the eco earth,cypress and moss are all store brought and not cheap. I will probably switch once i get my larger enclosure.

I give it a 8/10.

Hopefully all pitches in and share, i know a thread like this may have been done before, but since i been on tegutalk i haven't seen it and its 2011 and its plenty new tegu owners.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 14, 2011)

i cant seem to find cypress near me for anything D: any other suggestions?


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 14, 2011)

So how much of each u using like a nag of this that sizes help for ur mix there strange and what kind of moss


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> i cant seem to find cypress near me for anything D: any other suggestions?



Eco earth works good, its just, it will get pricey to fill up a 8x4 enclosure. You should be able to find it at your local pet co.

I was thinking of trying a sand/soil mix, Another member uses it on his tegu and it seems pretty cheap and when i used it with my sav it held good burrows and my humidity was good. 50% children play sand and 50% top soil. 

But that's what this thread is for, to help others figure out other substrates to use that work other than cypress mulch. Hopefully some more experienced members chime in.


booyea797 said:


> So how much of each u using like a nag of this that sizes help for ur mix there strange and what kind of moss



I use a three way mix, about 60% cypress,30% eco earth and 10% terrarium moss

So i used, one 11qt bag of cypress mulch, one 4qt bag of cypress mulch, one brick of the eco earth and about two hand fulls of terrarium moss.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 14, 2011)

Performance sells forest floor bedding is cypress mulch sold at petco, so sometimes you need to read what a substance is. I've heard of the sand soil mix and it looks to be cost efficient and provides every thing your tegu needs humidity burrowing etc.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 14, 2011)

Severus is the first tegu I've owned as an adult...had one when I was about six and don't remember what my dad used for substrate...lol. When we got Severus, we chose plain cypress mulch based on what we researched. Holds humidity perfectly with an occasional must. Holds burrows well. And he seems to LOVE to dig around and toss it all over, usually burying himself till just the tip of his tail, or nose, sticks out...depending his mood. Lol! Since that substrate seems to suit him just fine, we will probably continue it. It probably would not work as well, however, for a baby...since it is large chunks that require some strength and size for good diggin'.  We use coconut husk fiber for our tarantulas, that'd probably work for a little tegu. And for our savannah baby, topsoil/playsand mix, 50/50.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Performance sells forest floor bedding is cypress mulch sold at petco, so sometimes you need to read what a substance is. I've heard of the sand soil mix and it looks to be cost efficient and provides every thing your tegu needs humidity burrowing etc.



huh :huh: are you trying to say forest floor is cypress? if so i know that. Sand and soil doesn't seem to be to costly too me. Just a pain to clean up.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry, auto spell on my Android must of messed to lol. Cleaning up, use a vacuum makes it easy.


----------



## james.w (Aug 14, 2011)

I use a sand/soil mix for all of my lizards and like it much more than cypress. My tegu seems to like it better as well. It definitely helps with humidity and holds a much better burrow.


----------



## Gedy (Aug 14, 2011)

I use cocofiber, it is all organic, and you buy it as a dried brick.
The same thing they sell for eco-earth in my local pet shop for 3euro (4,27USD) you can buy at the garden center for just 0,62euro (0,88USD). 
You only have to add water, one brick is like 10L substrate, and ready for use. I think it is realy great stuff, I never have to mist the enclosure anymore (or thats because of the large soaking bowl) to keep humidity high and he loves to burrow in it .
I was really scared from all the horrible story's about impaction, so made sure I got substrate that is digestible ...just incase.


----------

